# Johannes Matelart amazing here what deprofundis found out behold i say behold!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I found out this awesome LP whit 8 tracks of Johannes Matelart works for two lutes (duo), call simply: Music for two Lutes by Francisco da Milano and his contemporaries.

This is the best I could find this 1981 release and it's expensive like 50$, but so what I will purchase it?

If you're aware of any full CDs or full LPs by Matelart please enlighten me, because that the very best I could find?

Yes i read on wikipedia Johannes wrote not only instrumental 15 fantasia but sacred music ,was this published and recorderd ever?

Dear eminent somite of polyphony and audiophiles around the world of great renown & knowledge of ,franco-flemish please, impressed me, say something, that goes like, there is an ensemble who what to record Matelart sacrae cantione (sacred cantations)= sacred music and his 18 fantasias by himself, an of magrigal + music he made for varieous composer, RiCERCARE do a nice recording or something?

I love Matelart music ,perhaps someday Noel Akchoté guitar prodigies of classical music of ancient lore and Jazz ect will blown my wish and release a full set of Matelart, duo guitar whit a good guitarist akin to him same level of skills and do guitar duo rendition,it would be awesome there is so little on him CD, LP, Mp3 downloads?

Prove me I,m wrong ,if not?


----------

